# Hello from Texas



## HelloKitty (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

I registered yesterday in MT. I'm glad I found this space to share the passion for martial arts ^^.

I'm a 25 years old girl (ok, ok, maybe I must say "woman", LOL) living in DFW, TX. I'm a green belt in taekwondo (wtf). I love the poomses and sparring (in spite of the occasional bruises, LOL).

See you around!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting

I live and operate a Tae Kwon Do club in Arlington Texas. Glad to have you around looking forward to your input.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats up? Kitty.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 22, 2007)

"HelloKitty" welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 22, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 22, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 22, 2007)

Grretings from the Charleston Combat Academy and happy posting!! Brad :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Oct 22, 2007)

:asian: Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 23, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## MJS (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## jim777 (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome fellow TKD'er


----------



## Bumblebee (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome, you wouldn't happen to be part of UTA, would you?


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

Bumblebee said:


> Welcome, you wouldn't happen to be part of UTA, would you?


 
Hi ^^

UTA? Nope


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2007)

HelloKitty said:


> Hi ^^
> 
> UTA? Nope


 
I ask what school you are wit, I imagine if you are in Ft. Worth it is probaly Won Chik Park. Is this correct?


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 24, 2007)

lol sorry, I was sleepy when I answered before.

Nop, we go to Chang Lee's school, because it's near my husband's work


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------

